# Race at PWB Raceway in Lowell



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Last minute race at my house in Lowell on the MaxTrax. Practice at 5pm racing at 6pm. Eat before you come. Post up if you can make it.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

i may not be there i have to run swap n sell sat night i just remember keep me informed on who shows up ty.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can we ever have too much racing? I think not. Count me in.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> Can we ever have too much racing? I think not. Count me in.


Alrighty, call Jake!!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have a wedding to go to. See you guys at Al's tomarrow. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

had a great time, like the track, all I need is more run time on my cars and I will be up there. Wish i could eat, sleep and shit slotcars like the Gassman, but I have a life and a hot wife, see you all tomorrow at Al (the young) DeYoung


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a good time at ski,s. and chris every time we run at your house i dont see any wife there lol. :tongue:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good time guys, thanks for coming over. Got some good numbers to post on wall. For some reason Al's cars were SLOW!!!!! Hmmmm


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

2 reasons you dont see my wife, she works 6/7 days a week, which you would know nothing about,( real work), and good God, if you let a bad one rip after white castles,she would kick your ass out, LOL :dude:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

So where is the video of Al being slow, I want to see this. Is lowell the new hot bed of slot car racing now, I need to move closer.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just sandbagging, Mike....


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Wish I could have made the race. Would have been nice to try and redeem myself a little


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

We look forward to the next time you can make it back here, Travis. Same goes for Wayne. 

Al


----------

